# Where to catch catfish in Gibbons Creek



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

I am a sophomore at TAMU and me and my roommate just got a boat.
We have been out to Gibbons twice now and cannot find the fish.

If anyone has any suggestions on where to catch them out there, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Dogpaddlin (Jan 23, 2008)

I was out there this weekend and did not have much luck. We managed 2 cats Friday night and two more Saturday morning. Don't get discouraged, I think it has just been a little slow here lately. As the temps cools off you can find them at the hot water discharge.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Something to add to your fishing stuff on down the road woud be some jugs . You can anchor them in various strategic spots and fish the entire water column from 3 foot off the bottom - 3 foot below the surface . You can also place them in different depths . After you do this , you can get an idea of pattern or the best depth or water column level to concentrate at if you are later going to rod and reel. 

We jugged a different lake a couple a nights ago and the majority of the fish were caught in 22 feet of water and three feet off the bottom . As it gets colder , the cats go deep and they are very easy to catch with the jugs. 

I have never fished gibbons but I had to give another ag some tips ! Gig'em jeff '88 whoop !!


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont think you can jug gibbons creek can you? I graduated from a&m in dec. of 08 and while i was in college up there when we chose to fish gibbons it was always the warm water discharge.


----------



## Dogpaddlin (Jan 23, 2008)

Unfortunately you can't jug fish Gibbons. The ranger told me several years ago that they don't allow it because if the jugs (or trotlines) can get into the pumps at the power plant and cause a lot of damage.


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks we will be hitting up the hot water discharge soon!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I caught good sized eaters from the dock by the boat ramp, although never anything huge. Go to the end, cast out some dough bait or those fresh chicken livers HEB has from Sanderson farms, and wait. As a bonus, if anyone has torn up one of the slats on the dock previously that the park rangers haven't repaired yet, there are some big crappie under there.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Use Chum, Use punch bait, CJ's is a good one, fish timber, and structure in deeper water when it is hot weather, go shallower when the water cools off.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aggie2013 I have a few spots out there that I dropped structure I graduated from A&M in 08 and moved away, so I dont get up there much anymore. I have freinds that fish them and do very well on cats and crappie shoot me a message and I will share knowledge of locations with you.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

When Weldon (Obiewan57) talks....people should listen. Weldon is the best cat man on Gibbons Creek. He is giving you GREAT advise.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Gibbons*



obiewan57 said:


> Use Chum, Use punch bait, CJ's is a good one, fish timber, and structure in deeper water when it is hot weather, go shallower when the water cools off.


I've had moderate luck with punch bait, usually Danny King's. I've also caught some good ones over by the docks, too.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

there was a time when you could jug gibbons creek , my uncle used to catch some nice blues on jugs at GIbbons , THAT WAS THE LAKE TO FISH WHEN IT OPED SOME NICE BASS ALSO IN THAT LAKE


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I caught some 14" cats about 4 of them on shiners one day. It was in the back by the trees.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

texasGG said:


> When Weldon (Obiewan57) talks....people should listen. Weldon is the best cat man on Gibbons Creek. He is giving you GREAT advise.


 2X LISTEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

